# Your plans with global warming?



## Hudson (Jun 25, 2019)

This is not a political post or an argumentative post. It is a question.

I live in norcal in the sierra nevadas and am feeling the effects of global warming right now. 

I'm curious what kind of plans does everyone have? 

Myself I have little as far as preparation other than military training which is valuable only so far.

I own no firearms other than some bolt action long rifles and don't forsee getting anything else. 

How much do you believe in it? Is it real?

I think it's very real. It doesn't scare me. Luckily I have no children and my responsibilities in life amount to me, myself and I.


----------



## blank (Jun 25, 2019)

You won't need military training or guns, so you can relax at least a little. 💀🌞

Heatwaves are going to get interesting.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jun 25, 2019)

Military training: seems minuscule if u talking end of world status: knowing how to farm seems to make more sense. Specially global warming wise...if u can make food grow u be more valuable than any ar-15...imo.


----------



## Hibiscus (Jun 25, 2019)

Ideally I'd like to settle in a house with a couple good peeps someplace that can grow crops and get really into jarring/preserving foods. I'm a foodie so it feels like a logical step.

Realistically I'd probably just keep traveling and focus on picking up skills that would make me useful to others in exchange for survival. That strategy got my great grandfather through the great depression, I'm hoping it'll work well enough for whatever the future has in store.


----------



## Honey Crust (Jun 25, 2019)

Gonna party until I die which will probably be sooner rather than later
Unless someone will be able to create and distribute a home-brew of estrogen for trans women after the Event and when big pharma’s gone the way of the dodo my dysphoria might get to me before the wasteland does.
Gonna live like it’s the end of the world. And it is, maybe not for others, but probably for me.


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 25, 2019)

At the moment ive got a number of friends who are pooling money to buy land to turn into a place we could be safer. Land for food, space to organise. 
We already live in a time where unironic Nazis are back and even the liberals are turning their back on democracy. When water and food shortages become acute, the refugee crises will create the circumstances for horrible authoritarianism to become justified in many peoples minds. Hell, what with trump, le pen, modi and all the rest of the new nationalists, we're already seeing it happen. 

Unfortunately I have to go overseas for a year so I can't get started immediately, I just hope nothing insane (like war with Iran) happens before I return


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't know if global warming is real or if people just made it up to make money off of it, the weather on the earth may be changing though iv notice that at times kinda, climate change is a thing its always changed, we've had ice ages and things naturally, and I could see that if the earth was changing that some people who found out would try make money off of it. I know that solar flares are off the charts these days tho, there is change going on. Im also with you on not having any kids, this world is on like the edge, its on a point within the next couple of years where people could start to change things for the better or.. its possibly going to get real chaotic and unpleasant, im not saying thats definitely gonna happen, I don't know. If I had kids id feel guilty tho for bringing them into such a shit hole of a world, I mean the world itself is beautiful, the animals, the trees the ocean its all beautiful but the way most people live, an what people do, an yea its just not great at the moment.

Btw some people think the earth is actually cooling down as well. 🌏


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Jun 25, 2019)

I would try some survival web sites or an app called zello where you can talk real-time with folks
 https://www.survivalistboards.com/ The Survival Podcast - http://www.thesurvivalpodcast.com/


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 25, 2019)

Didn't even answer your question, my plan for a kinda global disaster event, would be go wilderness or off grid, self sufficiency is a good thing and eventually id like to get something set up like that anyway. Other wise Id have bases set up all over the place with supplies.. only going into city/urban areas for supplies if needed and just improvise who knows wtf would happen exactly even if you did make plans, plans are good though. Actually you know what.. im gonna post a video here of some dude who was talking about this recently.

Edit: by the way this guy is looking for people to help him create a off grid community.. if you guys in america are interested. He says this in the video.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Jun 25, 2019)

Hudson said:


> I live in norcal in the sierra nevadas and am feeling the effects of global warming right now.



Very strange year here in Redding (Sacramento Vally). If we do get snow, its around the Dec-Jan months. Feb 13th I went to bed. Got up about 4am and the power was out. Looked outside and there was almost 2 feet of snow. It fucking wiped out Redding. I live less then a mile from PG&E. Everyone around me was out of power for a week. Well everyone of us who are on solar, we were good. 

Last summer we were hitting 117 degree. At the same time we had the Carr and Camp fires. From over the years we would once in a while see maybe 110 degree day. But the last couple of years we've hit up to 117. I don't listen to the weather reports. All the weatherman is, a glorified psychic. Who else get paid for being wrong and keeps their jobs?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 25, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> I don't know if global warming is real



I'm with you. I also believe the earth is flat and am anti vax. Glad there's more of us out there who arnt falling for anymore lies.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 25, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> I'm with you. I also believe the earth is flat and am anti vax. Glad there's more of us out there who arnt falling for anymore lies.



Good job Slank, good job not falling for lies. I'm not saying the earth is flat though, that one don't really make sense, an not sure why that psy ops has been made, just another thing for people to focus on an fight over, another distraction or maybe someone threw that in for a laugh, plus iv seen the earth from space via astral projection and it was round but not 100 percent perfectly round. 

Ps: I know ya being sarcastic.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 26, 2019)

I just don't see this society as sustainable when we are burning up fossil fuels so quickly. I worked for the garbage industry for a small rural county in California and trust me when I say its horrible.

The landfills have been full for 20 years. They just keep expanding their permits to make the mountain bigger. 

The recycling situation is busted. Laws are requiring municipalities to recycle so much of their stream by 2020 but china stopped accepting our recycling because it was full of so much trash.

When you see 400 tons of waste leave a rural county on a daily basis its disgusting. It just seems everyone has blinders on these days. 

I hope something changes soon just to save the earth. But what I'm seeing is wanton disregard for our only habitat.


Someone told me if things get bad safest bet is to follow the railroad tracks because they go East to West out here. Makes sense to me.


----------



## dumpster harpy (Jun 26, 2019)

form band of trans anarchx-feminists --> wander the wasteland --> raid crumbling civilization for what we can't find or create ourselves

sidenote: estrogen can be distilled from mare's urine, so maybe our destiny is to be horse nomads...


----------



## blank (Jun 27, 2019)

That or be killed and eaten by roving bands of tweakers. In any apocalypse movie scenario people forget the tweakers, but they'd probably win in reality.


----------



## Hibiscus (Jun 27, 2019)

Modern day hormones that trans folx take are synthesized from soybeans and yams, so at least in theory we just need a farm, lab tools, and someone with the right chemistry degree.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 28, 2019)

Shiny and chrome


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Jun 29, 2019)

Adapt, mainly. I am planning on buying a piece of recreational property in rural northern ontario eventually. Land i can live off of completely green and hopefully unnoticed. If shit hits the fan i will make sure to get a few solid friends and family to accompany me, pool our resources and prepare for marauders. I think the hardest part would be being separated from ones you love for whatever reason and not being able to protect them. First line of defence being a trip line sensor type of thing on the perimeter. Ive read and seen my share of dystopian fiction and human realism to believe i would be prepared. Or i would just solo it into the deepest wilderness and live till i die.


----------



## LuckyMinnie (Jun 29, 2019)

I have no real plans for global warming. It's not as if I can afford any preps of any sort. And yes, I do believe it's very real. I guess the best thing for me in my situation is to be the most loving and kind person I can be, and encourage others are be loving and kind as well. People need to take care of one another. In the US, people just seem like all be out for themselves. Families don't even look out for one another. With this climate change situation, hard times will be upon us. It will become imperative that humans learn to work and cooperate with one another.


----------

